# oidentd probleme

## zoidy

Moin liebe Community  :Wink: 

Ich weiss dieses THeman wurde schon x mal durchgekaut, nur ich krieg den Fehler einfach nicht behoben, auch wenn ich mich queer stelle. oidentd funktioniert soweit auch nur das er immer den shelluser als ident setzt. Habe auch schon stunden gegoogled und die Workarounds ausprobiert, jedoch ohne erfolg nun hoffe ich hier hilfe zu finden fangen wir mal an:

Da ich auch eine ipv6 Adresse auf mein server habe, habe ich oidentd mit dem ipv6 use flag kompilieren lassen, habe es aber auch schon ohne dem versucht, wo ich das Problem auch nicht behoben bekomme...

Ich kopier euch mal ein paar sachen:

/etc/conf.d/oidentd.conf:

```
default {

default {

deny spoof

deny spoof_all

deny spoof_privport

allow random_numeric

allow numeric

allow hide

}

}

user root {

default {

force reply "UNKNOWN"

}

}

user user {

default {

allow spoof

allow spoof_all

allow random

allow hide

}

}
```

/etc/conf.d/oidentd:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/oidentd

# oidentd start-up options

USER="nobody"

GROUP="nobody"

OPTIONS=""
```

```
ps aux | grep oidentd

nobody   22820  0.0  0.0   6976   576 ?        Ss   00:22   0:00 /usr/sbin/oidentd -u nobody -g nobody

root     24041  0.0  0.0   2716   564 pts/0    R+   16:17   0:00 grep --colour=auto oidentd
```

```
ls -al /home/user/.oidentd.conf

-rw-r----- 1 user nobody 24 Jun 11 00:22 /home/user/.oidentd.conf
```

und Ja der shelluser heisst "user" mit dem ich auch den bnc starte, habe auch mal einen anderen probiert, weil ich davon ausging am anfang das vielleicht da der Konflikt ist. Aber auch ein anderer shelluser half nix.

Ach und benutzen tue ich den SBNC-1.2 (wegen ipv6 support)

```
cat /home/user/.oidentd.conf

global { reply "lucky" }
```

Hier sieht man das oidentd ja auch funktioniert... lucky währe auch soweit die richtige identd nur gibs trotzdem folgendes problem:

```
Jun 11 00:22:57 ks359591 oidentd[22836]: Connection from efnet.xs4all.nl (194.109.129.220):4791

Jun 11 00:22:57 ks359591 oidentd[22836]: [efnet.xs4all.nl] Successful lookup: 55848 , 6668 : user (user)
```

Sorry aber für mich ist das spanisch ich verstehe nicht, wo da noch ein Problem sein sollte, habe auch mal ein tutorial zu hilfe genommen um das abzugleichen, auch ohne erfolg... aber benutzt habe ich folgendes tutorial: http://irc-guide.de/wiki/Main/OidentdInstallationUndKonfiguration

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen!

Achja meine Firewall steht auf durchzug  :Wink:  das können wir denke ich ausschliessen. Lasse euch aber noch ein paar informationen da, falls Ihr diese benötigt:

```
uname -a

Linux ks359591 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 Mon Jun 9 16:53:20 GMT 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 50 Jun  9 14:07 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/
```

```
cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-X -gnome -kde -gtk -qt -doc ipv6"
```

So hoffe habe nix vergessen (ansonsten einfach fragen) und hoffe auf hilfe :/ Ich brech deswegen naemlich noch ab  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo zoidy!

Also erkläre mir doch jetzt bitte einmal im kleinen wo genau das Problem liegt.

Ich benutze zwar kein oidentd, aber sofern ich der Einleitung in deinem Howto gefolgt bin und deine Ausgabefetzen überflogen habe. Finde ich keinen Fehler.

 *Quote:*   

> Hier sieht man das oidentd ja auch funktioniert... lucky währe auch soweit die richtige identd nur gibs trotzdem folgendes problem: 

 

Hiernach dachte ich ich finde ein "Problem", doch diese Ausgabe:

```

Jun 11 00:22:57 ks359591 oidentd[22836]: Connection from efnet.xs4all.nl (194.109.129.220):4791

Jun 11 00:22:57 ks359591 oidentd[22836]: [efnet.xs4all.nl] Successful lookup: 55848 , 6668 : user (user)

```

Sagt doch das sich dein user mit dem nick user bei efnet.xs4all.nl angemeldet hat.

(Und das dein User, user heißt.. hast du dir ja selber zuzuschreiben *g*)

3 Minuten später:

Oha. Deine Manipulation klappt nicht.

 *IRC-Guide.de wrote:*   

> Nun werden vielleicht einige von euch sagen: "Nanu, wenn doch alle Verbindungen ins IRC-Netz von demselben Programm (bouncer oder so) hergestellt werden und außerdem ein identd installiert ist, dann haben doch alle Benutzer dieses Bouncers im Chat den selben ident." Das ist korrekt: Wenn also der Systemuser "bouncers" den psybnc startet, werden alle Bouncer-Benutzer im IRC ein "bouncers" vor dem @-Zeichen haben. Nun, das ist blöd und in unserem Fall auch sehr von Nachteil, aber die Option "oidentd support" beim psybnc ermöglicht das automatische Einstellen einer selbstgewählten ident-Antwort. Streng nach der Norm genommen wird die Identität des Systembenutzers somit gefälscht, man spricht dabei auch vom "spoofing" (englisch für vergaukeln, reinlegen ...).

 

 *zoidy wrote:*   

> Ach und benutzen tue ich den SBNC-1.2 (wegen ipv6 support) 

 

SBNC habe ich jetzt nicht in portage gefunden. Und zum Thema ipv6 das scheint psybnc auch zu können...

(zumindest gibt es dafür ein Use-Flag)

```
 $ eix psybnc

* net-irc/psybnc

     Available versions:  ~2.3.2.7-r2 {ipv6 ssl}

     Homepage:            http://www.psybnc.at/index.html

     Description:         psyBNC is a multi-user and multi-server gateway to IRC networks

```

Darum mein Tipp: Versuchs doch einfach nochmal mit psybnc. Denn so wie es jetzt ausschaut, hast du einfach SBNC einfach falsch konfiguriert.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## zoidy

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hallo zoidy!
> 
> Also erkläre mir doch jetzt bitte einmal im kleinen wo genau das Problem liegt.
> 
> Ich benutze zwar kein oidentd, aber sofern ich der Einleitung in deinem Howto gefolgt bin und deine Ausgabefetzen überflogen habe. Finde ich keinen Fehler.
> ...

 

Jou genau das ist das Problem:

lucky: soll meine ident sein

user: mein user der den bnc startet (shelluser)

Würde ich jetzt ohne identd service mein bnc starten, so würde es dann aussehen: ~lucky@ip...

Aussehen tut das momentan bei mir so: user@ip.... (es wird quasi der shelluser als ident gesetzt, was aber nicht sein darf)

Wenn es perfekt rennt muss das so aussehen: lucky@ip...

Verstehst was ich meine ? 

```
cat /home/user/.oidentd.conf

global { reply "lucky" }
```

WIe du siehst schreibt oidentd auch die richtige ident in die .oidentd.conf (für user), kriegen tue ich aber ne andere und zwar der name meines shellusers.

 *Quote:*   

> SBNC habe ich jetzt nicht in portage gefunden. Und zum Thema ipv6 das scheint psybnc auch zu können...
> 
> (zumindest gibt es dafür ein Use-Flag)
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

sbnc ist nicht im portage tree das ist richtig. Als der sbnc lief hat er ja auch die richtige ident in die .oidentd.conf geschrieben, nur ne falsche wie oben geschrieben, ausgegeben.

Habe auch mal den znc ausprobiert der auch oidentd support hat konfiguriert und hallt die beiden oidentd befehle in die znc.conf gehauen:

```
ISpoofFile = ~/.oidentd.conf

ISpoofFormat = global { reply "%" }
```

Doch da genau dasselbe, da schreibt er nicht mal das "global { reply "lucky" }" in die .oidentd.conf. Ok, trotzdem habe ich mir gedacht probier mal den psybnc aus dem portage tree aus. Installiert... konfiguriert... starten per /etc/init.d/psybnc start, kamen auch keine fehler und ein ein "ps aux | grep psybnc" gibt keinen output. Scheint so das psybnc erst garnicht startet, warum kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Aber das macht auch nix ich bin seid kernel 2.6.x total gegen psybnc, denn psybnc-2.3.2-7 hat ein riesen Problem: Seid kernel 2.6.x und deren neuen glibc schmiert psybnc einfach ab (unregelmässig), warum weiss ich nicht, aber das problem is allseids bekannt. es soll wohl ein LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 helfen nur für ein test richte ich das nicht aufn gentoo ein dafuer müsste ich wieder mit den kernel 2.4 headers spielen aufn gentoo, wenn es überhaupt geht da diese im portage tree masked sind.

greetings

----------

## zoidy

Ok habe was neues rausgefunden:

Zwar habe ich die oidentd.conf mal wiefolgt editiert um zu sehen ob die oidentd.conf greift:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/oidentd.conf

default {

        default {

                deny spoof

                deny spoof_all

                deny spoof_privport

                allow random_numeric

                allow numeric

                allow hide

        }

}

user root {

        default {

                force reply "UNKNOWN"

        }

}

user user {

        default {

#                allow spoof

#                allow spoof_all

#                allow random

#                allow hide

force reply "UNKNOWN2"

        }

}
```

und habe dann mal sbnc erbneut gestartet und siehe da... meine ident ist immer noch "user" also der shelluser anstatt "UNKNOWN2". Wie kann ich das beheben ?

P.S.: Ja ich habe oidentd restartet sowie den kompletten Prozess von sbnc gekillt und neu gestartet  :Wink: 

EDITED: Habs behoben und zwar hat oidentd scheinbar auf eine leere config versucht zu zugreifen.

Habe dann das oidentdfile wiefolgt abgeändert:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/oidentd

# oidentd start-up options

USER="nobody"

GROUP="nobody"

OPTIONS="-C /etc/conf.d/oidentd.conf"
```

Daraufhin hab ich auch ein fehler bekommen mit Zeilenangabe bekommen. Da hat oidentd beschwert das sich der shelluser "user" heisst, wie ich vermutete. Hab dann mal nen anderen user erstellt und prompt es ging  :Wink:  Danke trotzdem ChrisJumper für die hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *http://wiki.shroudbnc.info/en/oidentd wrote:*   

> Oidentd will also need permission to read the file ”.oidentd.conf”, created by shroudBNC in the user's home directory1). As oidentd is usually running as “nobody” you have to chmod the file to “604”. 

 

Hier wird empfohlen 604 zu setzen als lese und schreibe zugriff für den User. Und lese Zugriff für alle Anderen. Versuch das mal weil in deinem ersten Howto stand, das der von dir beschriebene Fehler auftritt wenn oidentd die Datei nicht lesen kann.

Und du sie bei dir ja 640 gesetzt hast.

```
ls -al /home/user/.oidentd.conf

-rw-r----- 1 user nobody 24 Jun 11 00:22 /home/user/.oidentd.conf
```

Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein. Denn ich denke du bist dir ziemlich sicher das du sbnc richtig konfiguriert und gestartet hast und deinen IRC-Client-Programm auch noch entsprechend eingerichtet hast das du sbnc verwendest?!

shroudbnc-wiki

----------

## zoidy

joa ne danke für die hilfe aufjedenfall, habs aber auch schon behoben  :Wink: 

----------

